# hedgie birthday cake



## spedalin (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey everyone! So my baby Meeko's 1st birthday is tomorrow and I wanted to make something for him. Does anyone have a recipe for a hedgehog safe cake?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't link it from my tablet, but there's a recipe on Hedgehog 411's Facebook page on June 17. 

I need to print it out and try it.


----------



## salsa_zoppo (Apr 14, 2015)

I just looked and couldn't find it. Will you post it if you find it?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I couldn't link it, but I found it on their Facebook page post on June 17. (You have to view "all stories" instead of "highlights" to see it.)

Here it is, copied & pasted:

Hedgehog safe cake
1 cup rice flour
1 cup baking soda
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/4 cup olive oil
1 cup shredded carrots
1 tsp vanilla
1/3 cup honey
1 egg
Mix flour and baking soda together and then add all other ingredients.
Bake at 350 for 30 minutes.
Frost with sugar-free yogurt
Garnish with mealworms


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for copying it. 

I like where you garnish it with mealworms!


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

What is 350 in Celsius?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

hedgiesjuliet+jasper said:


> what is 350 in celsius?


177


----------

